# who dye there seats?



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got some cloth style double pillows thats in great condion but there the wrong color and dont want to have to redo them, i been hearing about people dying there seats, do they come out good? do they last?? whats the process of doing thhis?? can yall who have did it post up pics please


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

x2 and do they were off on your clothes on hot summer days


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

wuts up homie? i can speak from experience on this... the dyes that are used work good on clothes or carpets.. but suck ass on vynils... never put it on leather so dont know about that...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Jan 16 2011, 11:25 AM~19612118
> *x2 and do they were off on your clothes on hot summer days
> *



would like to know the same :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

post up pics, plus what some good brand dye?? do they come in veriety of colors???


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 15 2011, 05:08 PM~19606590
> *i got some cloth style double pillows thats in great condion but there the wrong color and dont want to have to redo them, i been hearing about people dying there seats, do they come out good? do they last?? whats the process of doing thhis?? can yall who have did it post up pics please
> *


I'd stay away from doing this if I were you. The seats will NEVER feel the same, won't be soft anymore


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o really so its not going to be a soft and have that feel to it??


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Dude here did that, it didnt look so hot. He stopped halfway through and started saving up cuz he didnt like how it was turning out.

no idea what he used though


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Jan 16 2011, 12:25 PM~19612118
> *x2 and do they were off on your clothes on hot summer days
> *


no it doesnt! at least not on our 105 degree cali summers  i had a ride i flipped with leather that was cracking so it was redyed oem color and the dye never came off. just prep right!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so whats the right way to prep then dye cloth style pillows


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 17 2011, 08:55 PM~19625002
> *so whats the right way to prep then dye cloth style pillows
> *


take a look on the SEM paints website, they tell u on their spec sheets


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 17 2011, 12:44 PM~19620105
> *o really so its not going to be a soft and have that feel to it??
> *


Nope! I have a homie that did his, his seats had really faded. They turned out looking alright, but they weren't soft at all, they won't feel the same! 

Dying leather is better, cloth not so much!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any 1 else got experience with dye cloth????


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2011, 09:23 PM~19643722
> *any 1 else got experience with dye cloth????
> *


Yup, get the seats clean, use a brush to "rough up" the cloth and get to spraying. Allow dye to dry, use brush again, and so on until there's a uniform color. The cloth fibers will be stiffer at first due to the dye soaking into the fibers and drying.

Leather and vinyl can be dyed and won't rub off if done properly. Most car dealerships use a mobile service for things like color matching, dying, fixing rims, etc. It's all in the prep work.


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

ANY MORE RESPONSES :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dyed mine with a elastomer paint by PPG, not SEM, turned out alright for the time being..... It is rough but it hasnt got any wear and tear yet, so Im hopeing the soften up a little. But I didnt have 1000 to get the seats redone so :dunno:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

does it stay rough or those it softens up


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

BRO I would have done your seats for $500. Been in the upholstery bus for years. For whats it worth. If you want best result spray scuff or brush the material that your going to spray. First use bulldog. Then on cloth & carpet spray very lite coats. You must take your time. If you don't it won't be soft again. When the spray material make sure you spray it outside in the sun. So it soften the material. REMEMBER TAKE YOUR TIME. LITE COATS.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

jose510ss said:


> does it stay rough or those it softens up


I hope it softens up :happysad:


MRBIGJOE said:


> BRO I would have done your seats for $500. Been in the upholstery bus for years. For whats it worth. If you want best result spray scuff or brush the material that your going to spray. First use bulldog. Then on cloth & carpet spray very lite coats. You must take your time. If you don't it won't be soft again. When the spray material make sure you spray it outside in the sun. So it soften the material. REMEMBER TAKE YOUR TIME. LITE COATS.


thanks for the insight, That shit dried so fast that I didnt have time to rub it after spraying it. But Like I said Im just doing this untill tax time next year. So 500 for the front and back?? :wow:Also if I sent you just the seat covers could you do it like that?


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

o.k. when ever your ready.


KAKALAK said:


> I hope it softens up :happysad:
> 
> thanks for the insight, That shit dried so fast that I didnt have time to rub it after spraying it. But Like I said Im just doing this untill tax time next year. So 500 for the front and back?? :wow:Also if I sent you just the seat covers could you do it like that?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

so could you do it without the seats and just with the og covers ??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just send him the seat covers. they just cut them up and use them as templates. dont need the whole seat.


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

HE'S RIGHT :yes:


lone star said:


> just send him the seat covers. they just cut them up and use them as templates. dont need the whole seat.


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

All you need to take off the seat covers are wire cutters to take off the wires and hog rings HOMIE. Make sure when you put you remember how to put on. If send me the seat covers and if you don't have hog ring pliers and hog rings ill throw those in so you put them on homie.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

MRBIGJOE said:


> All you need to take off the seat covers are wire cutters to take off the wires and hog rings HOMIE. Make sure when you put you remember how to put on. If send me the seat covers and if you don't have hog ring pliers and hog rings ill throw those in so you put them on homie.


Any pictures of your work or a website? What's the price on 2 g-body front bucket pillow top seats and back seat with pillow top also? I've got the seats and pulling the covers off isn't an issue. Whats the turn around time?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MRBIGJOE said:


> HE'S RIGHT :yes:


Fuck, wish I knew this shit b4 I got my seat covers. Mine now are close to og but a different color than the og fabric. Pissed me off when I got them and the color was off


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

pics...


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Any pictures of your work or a website? What's the price on 2 g-body front bucket pillow top seats and back seat with pillow top also? I've got the seats and pulling the covers off isn't an issue. Whats the turn around time?


 x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MRBIGJOE said:


> All you need to take off the seat covers are wire cutters to take off the wires and hog rings HOMIE. Make sure when you put you remember how to put on. If send me the seat covers and if you don't have hog ring pliers and hog rings ill throw those in so you put them on homie.


good deal bro!!!! We'll be talkin


----------



## manniefresh (Jun 26, 2008)

MRBIGJOE said:


> All you need to take off the seat covers are wire cutters to take off the wires and hog rings HOMIE. Make sure when you put you remember how to put on. If send me the seat covers and if you don't have hog ring pliers and hog rings ill throw those in so you put them on homie.


 where u located at?would like to get ptice on a 2dr box caprice


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Call me 323-806-0224


87gbody said:


> x2





manniefresh said:


> where u located at?would like to get ptice on a 2dr box caprice





cashmoneyspeed said:


> Any pictures of your work or a website? What's the price on 2 g-body front bucket pillow top seats and back seat with pillow top also? I've got the seats and pulling the covers off isn't an issue. Whats the turn around time?


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

MRBIGJOE said:


> HE'S RIGHT :yes:


can u do the same style as the og seats but grey ??? and when can i send them and what the time frame? pm let me know.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looks good to me


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump :yes:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm still looking to have some pillow tops redone but for now i put these dyed seats in. Still looking for the right orange dye for the piping.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm still looking to have some pillow tops redone but for now i put these dyed seats in. Still looking for the right orange dye for the piping.


It's gonna be a lotta work just to dye the piping :wow:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

tko_818 said:


> no it doesnt! at least not on our 105 degree cali summers  i had a ride i flipped with leather that was cracking so it was redyed oem color and the dye never came off. just prep right!


x2 use quality dye and proper prep, they also sell a type of prep product that makes the vynil soft so itll soak in and bond with the dye, ive done a vynil top before 2 years still looks new, i will try to dye my seats black see how that works they are already black but im hopping to make them look fresh.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> dyed mine with a elastomer paint by PPG, not SEM, turned out alright for the time being..... It is rough but it hasnt got any wear and tear yet, so Im hopeing the soften up a little. But I didnt have 1000 to get the seats redone so :dunno:


i did some seats a long time ago mine did soften up with time after sitting in them for a while, i did these almost 5 years ago and theyre still holding up, for the record i now have black pillows but these seats are in my buddys car now.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

not bad man.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MRBIGJOE said:


> o.k. when ever your ready.


good talking to you joe, I'll get these seat covers mailed to you asap :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ROCK OUT said:


> i did some seats a long time ago mine did soften up with time after sitting in them for a while, i did these almost 5 years ago and theyre still holding up, for the record i now have black pillows but these seats are in my buddys car now.


real nice,when i do my half top in a peanut butter type color i want to match the dye up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> real nice,when i do my half top in a peanut butter type color i want to match the dye up


----------

